# Vote now!



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

2010 Bow of the year. Vote

(BHP Members Choice Awards)


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Since the Oneida Krestrel is not yet out it is hard to vote for a bow you can't get or shoot unless you visit the factory. When I was there 8 weeks ago I did not see one there. So until it is in production and has been out 6 months would be a better time to have a poll. CPO does not release a bow till the have it completely R&D then it is out to the public. The only Picture was off the website you have linked to the poll.

Newaygo1


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a good point.... I will try to get some better pics up and running.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I have to agree, how can you vote for something you cant shoot...


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Quest Primal


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

X2 for the Primal...


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

454casull said:


> X2 for the Primal...



That is a great bow..

Anyone vote for the Darton 3800?


----------

